# Phoenix. New warehouse and seeing 4am blocks.



## astros1969 (Apr 29, 2015)

Who the hell would want to walk around neighborhoods at that time of day dropping off at front doors? Good way to get shot.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Grab them! Most likely mistakes that you'll get paid for. :biggrin:


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

if it's for groceries some customers get them.super early


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I once took a 6AM block. It was mostly locker deliveries from the previous day.


----------

